# Wenn der Ruhestein "Benutz mich" schreit!



## Chiary (31. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

wir kennen sie ja alle, die Instanzruns ( meist über den Dungenfinder ), die man besser niemals mitgemacht hätte.
Mit meinem Paladin habe ich da schon Klopfer erlebt, das ist nicht mehr schön, aber so langsam häufen sich auch die Erfahrungen mit meinem Druiden ( Eule/Baum ) und der levelt noch.

Gestern, BU.
Heiler - Baum
Tank - Unholy DK
DDs - Magier - Krieger - meine Kleinigkeit als Eule

Wir kommen in der Ini an, der Heiler muss kurz afk.
Liest man im Chat schonmal "Ich tanke unholy, nur so zur Info".
Auf meine Frage ob das sein ernst sei kommt dann "Ja sicher, ist ja nur BU, da geht das"
Meine Ruhestein fing an zu flüstern, aus flüstern wurde sagen, aus sagen wurde drängeln und aus drängeln wurde brüllen, aber zu diesem zeitpunkt war ich noch taub auf diesem Ohr.
Leider.
Der Heiler kommt wieder, hat aber wohl den Chat nicht gelesen, wir starten.
Der DK "tankt an", ich zähle 1-2-3-4-5 ( und ich habe langsam gezählt ) Schwarm, Mondfeuer, Hurri...AGGRO!
Gut, der Baum war auf Zack, Mobgruppe alle überlebt.

Nächste Mobgruppe, ich zähle 1-2-3-4-5 Schwarm, Mondfeu....AGGRO!
Unserem Mage und dem Krieger ging es nicht anders, wir haben also Aggrohopping betrieben, mal er, mal der Krieger, mal ich, nur der DK, der wollte irgendwie nicht.
Übrigens, nach der ersten Aktion mit dem Hurrikan habe ich ausnahmslos Focusfire betrieben, ebenso der Mage.
Das ging so ein paar Gruppen lang gut und dann kam was kommen musste.
Der Heiler war gnadenlos überfordert mit dem ständigen Aggrohopping und wir marschierten unweigerlich in den 1. Wipe.

Der DK knallsauer und am flamen, der Baum entschuldigt sich bei Allen ( völlig grundlos, was wir ihm auch sagten ) und wir haben uns vorgenommen, der DK bekommt noch mehr Antankzeit.
In dem Moment schnallt der Heiler..."Oh noes, ein Unholytank, das mach ich nicht mit, wechsel bitte die Skillung".
Es gab ein Hin und Her, der DK war extrems davon überzeugt das er genau so und genau mit uns der beste Tank überhaupt sei und umskillen hätte er noch nie gemusst, machter also auch diesmal nicht.
Ausserdem sei ein passendes EQ auch nicht vorrätig.

Nach einem weiteren Wipe war unser Baum weg. Mist, aber ich konnts verstehen.
Ich wollte noch irgendwie meine Qs dort fertig bekommen, also habe ich mir, nachdem wir 12min gewartet haben, meine Baumrinde übergezogen und den Heiler gegeben.
Neues Opfer für unseren DK, ein Hunter, welcher meine Eule ersetzt.

Ich gebs ja zu, ich heile gern, ich heile nicht grottenschlecht und ich heile, wenn ich es tue, aus Überzeugung.
Der Mage und der Hunter gaben ihr bestes um nicht dauerhadt Aggro zu ziehen, was aber nur sehr leidlich klappte, denn irgendwann mussten sie ja mal dmg machen und das bedeutete unweigerlich...Aggro!
Es gab noch 3 weitere Wipes, das große grüne Auge lächelte mich an, mein Q-Log brüllte laut "Das geht, irgendwie, bleib da".
Der DK war weiterhin total von sich überzeugt und wir Anderen seinen doch alle total unfähig.

Ich habe ihm dann ein Ultimatum gestellt, um mal seine Flameattacken etwas einzudämmen:
Frostskill-sofort-oder das wars mit uns!
"Geht doch, geht doch, ich bin der Tank und ohne mich geht garnix"
So leicht ist mir ein Votekick noch nie gefallen und der ( binnen 2min ) nachfolgende FRost-DK hatte es auch echt drauf und wir waren von da an schnell und flüssig durch die Ini.

Schlussendlich bin ich froh das ich geblieben bin als das grüne Auge mich verführen wollte und mein Ruhestein so unglaublich laut gebrüllt hat, aber nochmal werde ich mir sowas nicht antun, denke ich.



Habt ihr auch so nette Erfahrungen gemacht, Geschichten bei denen der Ruhestein praktisch jede Taste belegt hat in der Hoffnung aus dieser Situation fliehen zu können?


----------



## Horde deadman (31. Mai 2010)

So eine riesige Geschichte nur wegen der Frage ob das jemand schon erlebt hat? oO klar haben doch alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackBirdone (31. Mai 2010)

Fragt sich was du jetzt gegen einen Unholy Dk Tank hast


----------



## Fuzzymouth (31. Mai 2010)

BlackBirdone schrieb:


> Fragt sich was du jetzt gegen einen Unholy Dk Tank hast



Gegen einen ganz bestimmt, wie oben beschrieben^^


----------



## Ragmo (31. Mai 2010)

ich hatte bisher im dungeontool nicht keine probs mit unholy-tanks... lief bisher flüssig mit denen (sind zwar selten aber kommt an und an vor^^)


----------



## Shasta (31. Mai 2010)

Ach!
Dieser thread wieder...


----------



## Arthas1993 (31. Mai 2010)

Bevor ich mal anfange zu redne eienf rage : kann man sich nicht ohen ruhestein aus der ini wieder porten ?? indem man einfach auf dungen verlassen klickt ^^

und, mit unholy kannst du biss lvl 80 tanken hab ich als heielr schon gesehen aber auf 80 gehts gut mit blut oder frost aber halt nicht mehr mit unholy


----------



## metera (31. Mai 2010)

ja das kennt man doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






kleine zwischenfrage, kann man als dk nicht in jeder skillung tanken? oder meintest du die präsenz?^^ (kann sein das ich mich irre)


----------



## snow117 (31. Mai 2010)

6/10 Punkte 

Ist nun nicht schlecht aber mein Geschmack trifft es leider nicht


----------



## Nora/Vince/Casjo (31. Mai 2010)

sowas hat doch wirklich schon jeder mal erlebt das es probleme mit dem tank gab und der sich natürlich für den besten hielt kommt doch dem öfteren vor^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krazi (31. Mai 2010)

kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor 100000 threads +1 of the same kind?


----------



## Vahel (31. Mai 2010)

Nett geschrieben auch wenn das thema schön öfters besprochen wurde =)


----------



## pastranora (31. Mai 2010)

Wer in Unholy tankt der sollte nen permban bekommen.


----------



## Type your name here (31. Mai 2010)

Schöne Geschichte gefällt mir.

Jo kenen das selber, hab nen 80ger pala tank..also richtig mt skillung und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich ziehe mir grade nen Schamanen hoch, und wenn ich dann so Pseudo Tanks sehe....da wird mir sehr schlecht jedesmal.
Paladine auf restri skillung oder Blut/unholy Dks.

Mit meinem Pala war das natürlich bissl anderst, da hab ich wo ich 80 war mir nicht gleich gesagt:"Los meldest dich mal mit Grün/Blauem Equipt Heros an als Tank" XD.

Ne, da hab ich par runs gewartet ordentliches Deff Euipt gefarmt t9 erstmal geholt und als ich mir sicher war, ok das klappt, hab ich mich wieder als Tank angemeldet.

Ist ja sonst auch kein Genuss für mich und dem Heiler.

Als Schamie bin ich aber auch schon par mal einfach rausgegangen, bissl blöd für die Gruppe aber wenn ich mir nen Arsch abheile und dem Tank noch Tips gebe....(die er nicht anehmen will und einen noch flamt) dann ist meine Geduld leider auch am Ende.


----------



## Chiary (31. Mai 2010)

BlackBirdone schrieb:


> <br />Fragt sich was du jetzt gegen einen Unholy Dk Tank hast<br />


<br /><br /><br />
Nichts, solange er die Aggro halten kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur gegen eben jeden welchen oben beschriebenen Unholy-DK, gegen den hab ich was, ist aber nix persönliches ^^

Und auf die Frage bezüglich Skillung und/oder Präsenz.
Mit hätte erstmal schon die Präsenz gereicht, einfach um festzustellen obs dann etwas besser geht mitm Aggro halten.
Wollte/konnte/musste er aber nicht.


----------



## c0bRa (31. Mai 2010)

Wars ein Unholy Tank oder hatte er Unholy Präsenz an? Und ja, es gibt scheiß Tanks, aber mit jeder Klasse... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß ein Hobbyfrosti 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RedShirt (31. Mai 2010)

<-- tankt in Unholy Tora 10 / 25 und sonstiges (ICC Gear noch nicht ausreichend)

Leute, ihr wisst, daß jeder Baum tankfähig ist? Wenn einer als Unholy-DD (mind. 15 wichtige Tankpunkte fehlen) geskillt ist, bringt das freilich nix.

Hatte er Frostpräsi immerhin an?

Sowas müsste man wissen, bevor man denjenigen flamt wegen Skillung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Frostskill == DER Tank gilt jetzt nicht wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wobei.
Mein Tankspec ist Unholy, mein DD-Spec Frost. Verkehrte Welt? 

Nein.

EDIT:
Leute die nicht tanken aber dennoch flamen können gibts wie Sand am Meer. In jeder Klasse.


----------



## Folkthing (31. Mai 2010)

@RedShirt: als unholy tanken macht sau fun, leider wird sich das mit Cata ändern. Ab dann wird Blut der Einzige Tankbaum sein


----------



## NarYethz (31. Mai 2010)

krazi hat recht, interessiert mich aber im moment net, weils lustig geschrieben war ^-^

ich selbst hab selten probleme mit dungeonfinding-gruppen, weil ich überwiegend entweder selbst heil oder tanke, da's mir als DD einfach zu lange dauert, hab aber mitm schurken auch keine großen probleme gehabt, wobei der noch unter 60 is und da muss man nun wirklich zum tanken net viel können und die DK-gefahr is somit ja auch gebannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab selbst nochn DW-DK auf 66, der jetz im moment wieder tiefgefroren is, aber ich kanns eig nur empfehlen, man verfehlt nur halb so oft wie man sichs vorstellt und mit 2x Rang14-Axt machts doch glatt auch noch gut schaden (Tank is DPS, Biatch!!!!11elf ^^)
motherfuckinggrüße


----------



## Chiary (31. Mai 2010)

Bevor sich am Talentbaum und der Präsenz aufgehangen wird.
Er hatte jeden einzelnen Punkt im Unholytree und war auch ausschliesslich in dieser Präsenz unterwegs.


----------



## BlackBirdone (31. Mai 2010)

Wer Tank, hat die Frostpräsenz eingeschaltet, damit vervielfacht sich die Aggro, in welcher Skillung ist egal, alle haben Vor und Nachteile.

Blut Dk(Pure), hoher Aggroaufbau, starke Selbstheilung mit bis zu 1-2k HPS im Gesamten Kampf
Frost(Pure), hohe AOE Aggro,bissel weniger Dmg
Unholy(Pure), extrem gut gegen Magieschaden, und hoher eigendps trotz Tankskillung

Ja und dann Hybriden in allen Variationen, mit mehr oder weniger nach und Vorteilen,


in Unholypräse iss natürlich fail, ansich die fehlenden 10 wichtigen Punkte in den anderne bäumen auch, wobei dies nicht den wipe in ner Heroini bedeuten kann, hab damals mim kollegen(heiler) mit 23khp, blut, nichtmal critemun jegliche heros getank, er stöhnte zwar bissel aber möglich isses.


----------



## Skullingrad (31. Mai 2010)

Chiary schrieb:


> Bevor sich am Talentbaum und der Präsenz aufgehangen wird.
> Er hatte jeden einzelnen Punkt im Unholytree und war auch ausschliesslich in dieser Präsenz unterwegs.



ehm, ehm.... ehm... ach ich gebs auf


----------



## Gerti (31. Mai 2010)

Irgendwie kommt mir  das  ziemlich  bekannt   vor...

Komische Sache, vorher nur :x


----------



## Marrow (31. Mai 2010)

Ich finde ja das es geskillte unholy dks es auch können, also zu tanken. Betonung liegt natürlich auf "geskillte". Der DK ist eine Heldenklasse und kann mit jedem Specc dmg machen oder tanken, dabei finde ich unholy sogar recht gut bzw frost und unholy finde ich ist recht einfach zu tanken für Anfänger und Blut wird es schwer mit aggro halten in der Level Phase. Da finde ich mich mit Unholy öfteren Todesgriff oder Tod und Verfall sicherer oder auf frost dann mit heulende Böe. Im Endeffekt sollte man solche Vorurteile lassen, dass Unholy dks nicht tanken könnten. Genau das gleich ob ist sage ein feuer Mage macht kein schaden.

Ach ja jetzt mal wieder zum Thema, sowas passiert jedem, das passiert zb auch im 80er bereich wenn man ein Raid mit Randoms ausfüllt und die recht gutes gear haben(BLEIBT MIR MIT GS FERN!) und auch erfolge zum beweis das die so eine durchgestanden haben. Es kommt dann immer noch vor das ein holy priest nur 2k hps hat in icc oder ein healer sogar so schlecht ist das ein Shadow priest ihn 2x ersetzt. 


                         MFG Márrow&#9794; 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Resch (31. Mai 2010)

Arthas1993 schrieb:


> Bevor ich mal anfange zu redne eienf rage : kann man sich nicht ohen ruhestein aus der ini wieder porten ?? indem man einfach auf dungen verlassen klickt ^^
> 
> und, mit unholy kannst du biss lvl 80 tanken hab ich als heielr schon gesehen aber auf 80 gehts gut mit blut oder frost aber halt nicht mehr mit unholy



 Mann kann genauso gut mit allen 3 Bäumen in wohl gemerkt Frostpräsenz tanken....Selbst in ICC gehts mit UH noch ganz gut wenn man seinen Dk Tank nur ein bissl versteht...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Um noch was zum Thema zu sagen:

Gestern wollt ich mit meinem Dk Tank noch mal gemütlich PdK 10er machen nur aus langerweile....naja nachdem ich mit fast 1k Hps 2ter im Healometer war und wir 2 mal gewiped sind musst ich dann auch mal den Ruhestein betätigen.


----------



## Chiary (31. Mai 2010)

Ja sicher, als passionierte Heilerin bin ich dort auch gern unterwegs und der Threadtitel ist von dort geklaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Erlebnis leider nicht, das habe ich mir gestern Abend tatsächlich so geben dürfen.


----------



## paranaut (31. Mai 2010)

Und???...als erstes fällt mir ein,wenn man keine ahnung hat einfach mal die schnauze halten...ich hab nen Unholy DK Tank,war vorher Frost,es ist nicht mein Main und ich tanke hin und wieder sogar ICC ohne Probleme...Und???...für alle die es noch nicht wissen,man kann in allen Bäumen tanken..bis Cata kommt...aber nette Geschichte...

MfG Para


----------



## Chiary (31. Mai 2010)

Können kann man als DK in allen Trees tanken.
Die Betonung liegt in diesem Fall auf *kann*. 

Oder aber eben man glaubt es zu können, kanns aber halt nicht.

Das ein DK in allen Skillungen tanken kann, ein Bär ebenso wie ein Kriegertank und im Notfall auch ein Schamane oder Schurke hervorragende Tanker sein können weiss ich alles.
Ich habe auch absolut nichts gegen tankende DKs, die Meisten können das und zwar richtig gut.

Im Gegensatz zu vielen Anderen habe ich nichtmal Vorurteile gegenüber DKs.

Aber der Kollege von gestern konnte es nunmal nicht und wenn er weiter so spielt wie gestern erlebt und an seinen Prinzipien festhält wird er es auch in der nächsten Zeit nicht richtig können.


----------



## lol_ok (31. Mai 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> <-- tankt in Unholy Tora 10 / 25 und sonstiges (ICC Gear noch nicht ausreichend)
> 
> Leute, ihr wisst, daß jeder Baum tankfähig ist? Wenn einer als Unholy-DD (mind. 15 wichtige Tankpunkte fehlen) geskillt ist, bringt das freilich nix.
> 
> ...








THIS!


Wie ich es hasse wenn noch immer wieder Leute zu mir kommen und meinen ich bin kein Tank weil ich in einer Unholy Skillung tanke. Und ich hab schon gehofft das die Leute nach einer so langen Zeit schon wissen das es keine feste Tank skillung gibt.






> Irgendwie kommt mir das ziemlich bekannt vor...



Wollt ich auch noch posten. Naja, das Buffed Forum ist ja nur mehr als schlecht. Sry ist aber so.


----------



## Kafka (31. Mai 2010)

Ich tanke mit meinen DK nicht gerne, aber wenn ich da sonen Affen in der Gruppe hab und der auch noch allen Anderen die Schuld gibt hab ich meist die Schnauze voll (sovern es nicht sehr lustig ist was im Chat ab geht) und übernehme selbst die Tankrolle. Hab ja nen Blut Tank speck und schleppe meist für solche Fälle mein hageres aber zweckdienliches Tank Equipt mit mir rum. Ich bin dann zwar nicht der beste Tank, aber ich sorge dafür das die Gruppe nicht stirbt. (da gehen höchstens mal Stoffis drauf, gegen deren dmg ich nicht an tanken kann xD)


----------



## DenniBoy16 (31. Mai 2010)

also ich sag mal eines: es gibt keine non plus ultra tank skillung beim dk
wenn er die aggro net gehalten hat hättet ihr ihn mal checken sollen ob er überhaupt frostpräsenz an hat, eisige berührung benutzt (ggf auch pestilenz und siedendes blut bei mobgruppen)
wenn der dk halbwegs intelligent war hätt er mit unholly eig keine tank (aggro-) probleme gehabt


----------



## TriggerTMA (31. Mai 2010)

Ich bin gestern mit meinem Pala als Tank geskillt in HdB gewesen. Vorab muß ich sagen, das die Gruppe eigentlich ganz gut war. Was mich stört, sind diese elendigen Besserwisser und das auch konsequent durchziehen. Es gibt sicher einiges, was andere besser wissen als ich, aber man kann auch mal überlegen, ob man es im Spiel auf Teufel komm raus verteidigen muß.

Wie gesagt, ich Tank, der Heiler ein Druide (übrigens spiele ich mit meinem Main auch einen Baum). Der erste Boss in HdB war relativ schnell gelegt. danach muß man ja durch den Raum, in denen die Mobs schnell wieder respawnen. Ich renne also durch und bleibe ca. 4-5 Stufe auf der Treppe stehen. Der Heiler meinte, das er doch mal schön nahe bei mir stehen muß und verreckt an den AoE Schaden, der beim Killen der Mobs entsteht. Ich kenne es eigentlich so, das ich da stehen muß und der Rest der Gruppe fast bis zur letzten Stufe rennt. Ich mußte das nie erwähnen, denn alle anderen Gruppen haben das von sich aus auch immer gleich gemacht. 
Naja, die Mobs lagen auch ohne Heiler und ich habe den Druiden gerezzt. In der Zeit sind aber wieder ein paar respawnt und wir wurden erneut angegriffen. Der Typ stirbt wieder. Ich sage ihm, das er sich zum Rest der Gruppe stellen sollte, dann würde er auch überleben. Er meinte, das ich falsch stehe und die nach oben ziehen sollte. Ich erwiederte, das die da unten getankt werden und ich die noch nie hochgezogen habe. Zumal da ja nochmehr Mobs stehen und diese dann ziemlich sicher gepullt werden, wenn ich da alle hoch ziehe. Da kam er mit Movement usw. Ich meinte, das man auch nicht sonderlich viel Movement braucht, wenn man nur drei bis vier Stufen höher gehen kann. Er wurde darauf hin immer frecher und meinte, das man jetzt das übliche kindische Gehabe wegen l2p anbringen könnte.

Das schöne am Tank sein ist. Ich kriege einen Instantinvite. Ich habe die Gruppe geleavt. Sowas ist mir dann auch zu blöd.

Wollte mal was zum Topic beitragen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wildrazor09 (31. Mai 2010)

Chiary schrieb:


> Liest man im Chat schonmal "Ich tanke unholy, nur so zur Info".
> Auf meine Frage ob das sein ernst sei kommt dann "Ja sicher, ist ja nur BU, da geht das"
> Meine Ruhestein fing an zu flüstern, aus flüstern wurde sagen, aus sagen wurde drängeln und aus drängeln wurde brüllen, aber zu diesem zeitpunkt war ich noch taub auf diesem Ohr.
> Leider.



Aus diesem Grund würde ich dich bitten den Ruhestein zu benutzen und einfach zu verschwinden und auf kein Wiedersehen mehr hoffen.


----------



## Dokagero (31. Mai 2010)

Ist mir noch nie passiert da ich selber Tank bin:laugh:


----------



## Patt1981 (31. Mai 2010)

Chiary schrieb:


> Bevor sich am Talentbaum und der Präsenz aufgehangen wird.
> Er hatte jeden einzelnen Punkt im Unholytree und war auch ausschliesslich in dieser Präsenz unterwegs.



Mmmh, mir ist so dass man doch die Frostpräsi wählen sollte um überhaupt vernünftig aggro zu ziehen..
Oder irre ich da?

Also wenn, dann ist es kein Wunder, dass euer Tank keine Aggro hielt. Ansonsten hast du recht, man
kann DKs mit allen Skillungen als Tank nutzen. Besonders in den alten Inis..


----------



## RedShirt (31. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ok, dann hattet ihr also einen DD geskillten Tank als "Tank".

Hatte er wenigstens Tankgear an? So mit Def drauf usw? Sonst hätte er (hätte er denn Aggro + Frostpräsenz gehabt) vermutlich nicht lang überlebt.

Naja, ich erinnere mich an einen Krieger"tank" mit 10%-mehr-EP-Stoffbrust im Nexus. So geschwitzt hab ich selten. Und uneinsichtig war er auch =)


----------



## Masouk (31. Mai 2010)

Und? Ich (Diszi-Priester) war mit einem unholy-DK in HDB hero. Hat mich anfangs auch ein wenig gewundert, war für mich der erste unholy-DK-Tank,
und/aber: Hat super geklappt! Der tankte weit besser als viele andere Tanks, egal welche Klasse!!!
Leider weiß ich nicht mehr, wie der Rest der Gruppe aussah...

Wenn mich meine Erinnerung nicht allzu trügt, gab es mal Guides, wie man mit jeder DK-Skillung tanken kann/sollte.


----------



## Skÿwalker1 (31. Mai 2010)

Ich hab ein bisschen den Eindruck dass der DK-Tank um den es hier geht seine Klasse nicht kennt/kannte...

Bin selbst DK-Tank... Blutskillung on / Frost-Präsi on und los geht's... Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass es eine Klasse gibt mit der es viel einfacher ist als mit dem Blut-Tank... Tod und Verfall, Eisige Berührung, Seuchenstoß, Pestilenz dann Siedendes Blut hinterher und man hat die Mobs...

Singletarget einfach die Blut-DD Rota fahren...

Falls mal wer wegläuft sind Todesgriff und Dunkler Befehl deine besten Kumpels...

Schwer ist es echt net..

Scheinst es mit nem kritikresistenten Besserwisser zu tun gehabt zu haben.


----------



## Wizziac (31. Mai 2010)

Ich, Affli-Hexe, habe zu 98% immer das glück Dk-Tanks zu bekommen in Rnd-ini's. Und die können Grundsätzlich die Aggro nicht halten. Es gibt bei mir wirklich gaaaanz wenige die das können und die haben meinen Respekt. Ich freu mich dann immer, als hätt ich Geburtstag, wenn ich so einen erwische 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dann kann ich endlich meine Rota richtig fahren ohne Rücksicht auf verluste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lol_ok (31. Mai 2010)

> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass es eine Klasse gibt mit der es viel einfacher ist als mit dem Blut-Tank... Tod und Verfall, Eisige Berührung, Seuchenstoß, Pestilenz dann Siedendes Blut hinterher und man hat die Mobs...









Frost Tank.

DnD, und dann nur noch Heulende Böe und Siedendes Blut spammen


----------



## Skÿwalker1 (31. Mai 2010)

lol_ok schrieb:


> Frost Tank.
> 
> DnD, und dann nur noch Heulende Böe und Siedendes Blut spammen




/sign!

Aber: Frostskill Tank ist mir zu easy. Da gibt mit die Blutskillung genau die Herausforderung die ich brauche. Jedem das seine und mir das meine ;-)


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (31. Mai 2010)

Wieso soll der Ruhestein brüllen? Einfach Gruppe verlassen und man kommt wieder zu seinem letzen Standpunkt zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RedShirt (31. Mai 2010)

Unholy DK:

DnD - Frostseuche + Blutseuche auftragen - Pestilenz  - dann ist alles auf CD und weglaufen sollte keiner mehr.
Siedendes Blut wenn die Saat des Verderbens schon vorm DnD aufschlägt. Dafür gibts Blutwandlung.

3 Krankheiten + DnD am Ticken. Da der Unholy mehr Krankheitsschaden macht + der DnD auch mehr macht (evlt noch 20% mehr Schaden durch DnD Glyphe) ... hossa.


----------



## Latharíl (31. Mai 2010)

...also..ich glaub...es sollte hier KEINE diskussion über die tanktauglichkeit von frost/unholy/blut gehen sondern ob wir, die leser des threads des te, so eine gruppe/situation/o.ä. erlebt haben und ob wir das erzählen wollen..


wären wir im deutschunterricht, würd ich sagen 90% hat das thema verfehlt


tante edit weiß: das mim ruhestein is ne anspielung auf die situation VOR dem DF und dem "ich port mich raus"-ding


----------



## cortez338 (31. Mai 2010)

Aso nur so zur Info Unholy tank ist das beste zum tanken in instanzen.Warum fragst du dich ? Ganz einfach für Frost dw brauchst du zu viel hit und blood ist scheiße zum grp aggro halten


----------



## Tomratz (31. Mai 2010)

Type schrieb:


> Schöne Geschichte gefällt mir.
> 
> Jo kenen das selber, hab nen 80ger pala tank..also richtig mt skillung und so
> 
> ...



Du meintest sicher Retri Skillung, nehm ich jetzt einfach mal an.

Ich spiele mir derzeit auch nen Pala hoch und gehe in Inis immer mit der Prot Skillung, es gibt aber
sogar hier im Buffed Forum einen guten Guide von Mäuserich, in dem er selbst für die Levelphase
durchaus eine Retriskillung zulässt (nicht empfiehlt aber zulässt).

Wie das mit den DK's ist, weiss ich nicht, habe auch mit meinem Pala noch keine schlechten Erfahrungen
mit DK's gemacht, liegt aber sicher daran, dass ich eben in inis immer nur als Tank gehe.

Ach so, eine schlechte Erfahrung hab ich doch mit nem DK gemacht, war n Horde DK, der mir ne Quest 
versauen wollte. Nachdem ich ihn das erste Mal weggekloppt hatte, hat er es ne Weile später wieder
versucht und dabei schön gewartet, bis ich durch die Questmobs schon angeknockt war, das feige
"Borstenvieh" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## charly-sue (31. Mai 2010)

ich achte mich eigentlich gar nicht drauf, welche skillung ein dk tank hat. aber merke schon, dass einige dk relativ viel schaden fressen und ich dann mit meinem prister in den low inis schnell oom bin nach dem fight.

Doch mit der aggro hatte ich bis ahnhin noch keine negative probleme beim dk


----------



## Trayz (31. Mai 2010)

Naja da hab ich auch ne nette Geschichte von gerade von vor 2-3 Tagen...

Ich spiele normalerweise einen Gnom Hexenmeister der in ICC in den Hardmodes unterwegs ist, jedoch langweilen mich diese im Moment.

Also packte ich meinen alten Trollpriester von BC mal wieder aus. Ich spielte ihn zwei, drei Tage und war dann auch Level 72 konnte mir durch zuviel Ehre ein paar Epic-Gems kaufen und diese dann verkaufen und mir meinen 2nd Specc kaufen.

So levelte ich als Shadow und habe dazu einen Diszi-Specc. Ich meldete mich für die Daily als DD und Heiler an, denn da krieg ich ja auch 2 schöne Triumphmarken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und oh wunder ich komm nach 5 Minuten in den Nexus als DD rein! 
Als DDs begleiteten mich ein Mage und ein Schurke. Unser Heiler war ein recht fähiger Baum. Unser Tank war ein Blut-DK. Wir bufften durch und liefen los.

Die ersten zwei Mobs / Mobgruppen lief es recht passabel, ich musste mich selber erst einmal dran gewöhnen als Shadow in der Instanz zu sein und nicht als Diszi, da das Premiere von mir war (seit BC). 

Mister Tank musste dann als wir kurz vor dem General ankamen (da wo das Buch liegt, für Allianzler wo der Orc ist ;D ), einfach mal die ersten Mobs + die darauffolgenden + Boss pullen... Ich hatte natürlich durch meine Vampirumarmung binnen 3 Sekunden Aggro (vielleicht auch noch, weil ich auf relativ gutes BC - Equip zurückgreifen konnte). Der Schurke blendete einen Mob, der Mage sheepte einen... jedoch PEWPEW, Siedenes Blut oder wie der Spell der DKs heisst... alle CCs rausgeholt... nur das jeder andere dadurch Aggro bekam ausser der DK. Der Baum healte was das Zeug hielt, war jedoch nach einer Weile oom = Wipe.

Ich war noch am tippen um ihm den Hinweis zu geben, vielleicht die Mobgruppen besser einzelnd zu pullen, da war der Schurke mit seinem eigentlich hilfreichem Tipp schneller, leavte danach jedoch sofort die Gruppe. Der DK-Tank und danach der Baum folgten.

Ich und der Mage meldeten neu an. Wir warteten 1 Stunde. Wir bekamen einen neuen Tank (einen Krieger), einen Hunter von meinem Server und einen weiteren Mage und ich musste als Diszi ran. Also schnell Healbot ausgepackt, durchgebufft und los ging der Spaß.

Ich schildete, warf mit Blitzheilungen und Sühnen um mich und alles war tufte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiis wir vor der Gruppe, vor dem 2. Boss (die B11-Magierin die sich Shizophrenisch wie sie ist-aufteilt) ankamen.

Es war eine Mischung aus Allimania und Barlows Krieger Blog... Imbataurenkrieger charget in die Gruppe a la ich-nix-brain-me-haben-schwert-me-hauen-um! , der "ältere" Mage, also der der länger mit mir dabei war yellt noch:"OMG", ich schmeiss Seele der Macht an, da ich genau das erwartete was passierte... Taure pullt Mobgruppe + Boss... Schild drauf, Gebet der Besserung, Sühne raufgehauen, Blitzheilung, Schmerzunterdrückung, Blitzheilung, Erneuerung, Schild, Blitzheilung... 

die Gruppe mittlerweile durch den Flammenstoß und Aggro-Ping-Pong echt low, ich hau meinen Schattengeist raus um mein Mana wieder aufzufüllen, denn auf dem alten BC-Eq ist echt wenig Int drauf und ich fühlte mich wie eine riesen Manaschleuder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich also Innerer Fokus angeschmissen, Gebet der Heilung 2,8 Sek. Castzeit... 2 Sek. Mage-A auf 20% Eisblock, Hunter 30% Life, sein Pet welches 2 Mobs tankte auf 15% life den anderen Mage hatte ich nicht im Blick. 1 Sekunde Castzeit... der Mage den ich nicht im Blick hatte down, Hunter totgestellt, anderer Mage aus dem Eisblock wieder raus, Hunterpet down. Der Krieger versuchte die Tante zu tanken, die jedoch auch mit Randomcasts um sich wirft und ihn dass augenscheinlich verwirrte und versuchte auch die Mobs (die alle lowlife waren) anzutanken, was jedoch sinnlos war, da wohl jeder mehr Aggro hatte als der Krieger, ich wohl auch deeeeeeeenn... einer der B11en aus der Mobgruppe meinte mal zu mir rennen zu müssen und was können Blutelfen so schön?! ( In der zwischenzeit schaffte es der Mage doch wirklich noch einen Mob down zubekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Arkaner Strom!

BAM! sorry... aber IN MEIN XSICHT!

und was kam?! Genau, WIPE!

Ich schrieb wieder meine Tipps auf, wollte gerade abschicken... Taurenkrieger verlässt die Gruppe.

>.<!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wir uns also wieder gemeinsam angemeldet. Ich levelte als Shadow weiter in der boreanischen Tundra. Der Hunter von meinem Server, gerade in der Boreanischen Tundra mit Level 70 angekommen, half mir sogar noch bei einer Gruppenquest. Ich machte ca. 7-8 Quests... erreichte schon fast Level 73 als der Invite nach ner 3/4 Stunde dann doch kam!

Also die bekannte Gruppe + Ololadin aka Tankadin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 klar als Gayelf unterwegs...

Wir buffen am Eingang der Instanz durch, bzw. ein Mage buffte durch, ich buffte nach meinem umskillen voll durch, nur der Pala meinte nicht buffen zu müssen und lief los... ich füllte natürlich erstmal mein Mana auf (jeder der Priester spielt weiß wie Manaintensiv das Buffen ist). 

Als mein Mana fast voll war lief ich hinterher... kaum war ich an dem Buch des 1. Bosses vorbei... sah ich auch schon per Healbot den Lifebalken des Palas abrupt runtergehen... ich also geflitzt was das Zeug gab... ich schwirrte mit meinen Gedanken noch zu Flitzern aufm Fussballfeld ab, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich komme an und schaffe grad noch wild auf meinem Healbot rumklickend ein Schild auf den Paladin zu schmeissen ich zündete Seele der Macht... naja den Rest könnt ihr euch oben nochmal nachlesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)) denn JAAAA er sprang auch in die Mobgruppe rein und pullte den Boss... ich jedoch diesmal aufmerksamer gewesen... Verblassen auf Cooldown und schaffte es irgendwie die Mobgruppe, dank Schattengeist und In-Fight anhandeln des Hunters mit Manatrank, + den Boss durchzuheilen... Hierbei möchte ich mich kurz bei Blizzard für Gebet der Besserung und dem Mini-DMG beim Fliegen, bei dem Boss danken...

Als der Boss besiegt war hauten der Mage und ich die Flame-Keule raus (Ohne beleidigend zu werden)! Denn auch wenn ich ein ruhiger Mensch bin, muss man doch auch mal seinen Standpunkt vertreten und ihm das tanken erklären, wenn er es denn mit Level 80 weiter erfolgreich betreiben möchte... 

Also DCte Gayelf einfach mal...

Wir also wieder raus zum Questen... nach 10 Minuten kam der erneute Invite und Gott muss meine Gebete erhört haben... 

Ein Troll-Krieger... mit gefühlter Imbaness und Übersicht gesegnet... so kams mir jedenfalls nach den Flops vorher vor... ich sagte zu Beginn noch, dass egal was er macht und egal wie schlecht es läuft er bitte keinen DC haben soll oder leaven soll... ich sagte es nicht um ehrlich zu sein, ich bettelte es!!!

Jedoch kein Wipe... Keinerlei Probleme... und alles ging ratzfatz... fast schon Rattfratzstyle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (OK Pokemon-Witze sind wahrscheinlich nicht mehr in meinem Alter angebracht ^^)

Als wir dann beim Endboss standen bekam der ältere Mage einen DC... wir warteten 10 Minuten, er kam jedoch leider nicht wieder... Wir probierten den Boss zu 4. dafür fehlte jedoch einfach der Schaden, da die beiden DDs jeweils nur 500 Dps fuhren... Also entschieden wir uns, zu unserem bedauern den Mage zu ersetzen und ein DK mit massig DÄMÖTSCH kam rein. So legten wir den Endboss zu 5. und das mit nur dem einem Wipe.

Wir entschieden uns noch eine Instanz zu gehen. Alles ohne Probleme, mir wurde fast langweilig... und danach noch eine... und noch eine... und wenn sie nicht Level 80 sind dann gehen sie noch heute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



My little 2 cents xD 

lg


----------



## Tikume (31. Mai 2010)

Chiary schrieb:


> Gestern, BU.
> Heiler - Baum
> Tank - Unholy DK
> DDs - Magier - Krieger - meine Kleinigkeit als Eule



Sieh es dochmal so: 
Bis auf den Magier hätte jede Klasse tanken können, aber ihr seid lieber als DD oder Heiler unterwegs.

Natürlich entschuldigt das nicht den Tank (nicht dass er schlecht war sondern seine Flamerei), aber wenn man selbst nicht tanken mag muss man nehmen was kommt.

Eine gute Freundin von mir hat auch wieder mit Wow angefangen und nachdem sie von vielen Tanks nicht allzu begeistert war habe ich einfach mal umgeskillt.


----------



## Tbcmastertobe (31. Mai 2010)

das risiko in ner random gruppe auf nen schlechten tank zu stoßen ist nunmal da.
und das lässt sich nicht vermeiden.es wird immer in WoW "schlechte" tanks gegen vermutlich in zukunft sogar noch öfters.
Also findet euch damit ab so leid es mir tut.


----------



## Soilfire (31. Mai 2010)

Unholy dks können tanken.... man kann mit jeder skillung vom DK tanken 
der Blood dk hat derben self heal 
Der Frost dk hat viele Skill mit denen er den schaden verringen kann und eig. die beliebteste skillung für tank anfänger
Der Unholy dk ist klasse dafür da SEHR VIELE mobs an sich zu binden ohne aggro zu verlieren

mfg


----------



## Cartman666 (31. Mai 2010)

Erst heute erlebt, TU heroisch. Die Gruppe ist vollzählig, alle sind durchgebufft, plötzlich *plopp* steht da eine Eule rum. Ich schau nochmal, wir haben nur einen Druiden und der ist als Heiler angemeldet. Kurze Diskussion, ob mein Pala heilen könnte... Klar, mit PVP Ausrüstung und 6500 Mana... Habe halt noch keine Zweitskillung, habe ja schon Heiler und Tank mit anderen Klassen.

Also schaltet die Eule um auf Baum und merkt an, daß das dann der erste Heileinsatz überhaupt wird. Na ja, mit komplett T9 sollte das technisch kein Problem werden. Tja, aber Heilerneuling ohne Healbot & Co. kann schon stressig werden, wenn man keine starken Gruppenheilsprüche hat. Also biss mal der eine oder andere DD ins Gras aber wir kamen bis zu Skadi.

Dort standen dann einige im Klingenwirbel rum, auch der Heiler und aus wars. Na ja, nicht ganz, der Tank und ich lebten noch, aber der Kampf war zurückgesetzt. Ich helfe den gestorbenen DDs auf, der Heiler war zu schnell und ist in die Ini reingelaufen und natürlich direkt in den Gang bei Skadi, wo der Rest der Gruppe noch unvorbereitet stand. Es folgte ein kurzer Kampf und ein Wipe, der Heiler kam erst gar nicht wieder.

Gestern war ich in Nexus heroisch, da hatten wir mit einem Priester das Vergnügen, der irgendwie ausser dem Tank niemanden heilen wollte, meine Schurkin war mehrfach mit gerade mal 60% Leben auf dem Weg von Kampf zu Kampf, ohne daß eine unaufgeforderte Heilung kam, man musste regelrecht drum betteln. Den ersten Wipe hatten wir im Frostgang. OK, kann passieren, wenn die Leute in die nächsten Gruppen reingejagt werden. Aber dann hatten wir sogar einen Wipe bei der kleinen Gegnergruppe auf der Plattform vor Anomalus.

Es gibt also nicht nur schlechte Tanks, sondern auch schlechte Heiler. Offenbar versuchen etliche DDs derzeit die langen Wartezeiten im Dungeonfinder durch Zweitskillungen zu unterwandern, ohne diese auch nur ansatzweise zu beherrschen. Und da unpassende Skillung und Ausrüstung bei Tanks sofort auffliegen sind jetzt die Heilklassen dran. Wobei ich auch schon mit meiner Eule Teile von Instanzen und Bosskämpfe ohne umzuskillen durchgeheilt habe genau so wie ich auch schon DDs habe tanken sehen. Bei Pala und Krieger geht das auch mit Offensivskillung, wenn man PVP Rüstung und Schild anlegt.


----------



## BioHassan (31. Mai 2010)

Hi, ist schon länger her daher nicht mehr so detailgenau.
Ich mit meinem DK war in einergruppe für Tiefensumpf. Wir hatten nen Dudu-Tank dabei. Dieser hatte bei jedem Pull mehrere Gruppen versehentlich gepullt und ich zur Sicherheit immer mein Tod und Verfall gesetzt damit der Heiler auch ja nicht Aggro bekommt. So und irgendwann musste es ja dann kommen er pullte 3 Gruppen und ich setzte Tod und Verfall wieder... AGGRO. Ich tot, dann Tank und dann wars ein Wipe. Der Dudu fängt an mich voll zu flamen obwohl ich nicht böses wollte. Fängt an Beleidigungen durch den Raums zu werfen von wegen "Drecks DK hör auf dein Tod und Verfall zu setzen du Bastard" ... ich weiterhin ganz ruhig und ich sag mal ohne selbstüberzeugt zu wirken auf höherem Niveau gekontert. So auf einmal: Votekick xD

Das lustige: Nächste Gruppe, wieder Tiefensumpf wieder ein Dudu-Tank. Geil war das das genauso ein Kackboon war wie der vorherige. Er machte sich zum Gespött der ganzen Gruppe. Nach einem Wipe heulte er rum von wegen wie sehr er doch alle LEute mit diesem "Accountgebundenen Kram" hasse und das sie sich damit alle cool fühlen würde bla bla bla. Wir machten uns über ihn lustig und er flamte mich zu. Danach leavte er die Gruppe. 

Sehr amüsanter Zufall xD


----------



## BioHassan (31. Mai 2010)

Soilfire schrieb:


> Unholy dks können tanken.... man kann mit jeder skillung vom DK tanken
> der Blood dk hat derben self heal
> Der Frost dk hat viele Skill mit denen er den schaden verringen kann und eig. die beliebteste skillung für tank anfänger
> Der Unholy dk ist klasse dafür da SEHR VIELE mobs an sich zu binden ohne aggro zu verlieren
> ...




Ich finde es schwer als Unholy. Hab es nur einmal probiert, fand es schwer. Ich hab Blutseuche, Froseuche draufgehauen und Pestilenz auf alle verteilt. 
Aber die Dots haben so lahm getickt da hat auch kein Tod und Verfall geholfen. Als Unholy mach ich lieber DD


----------



## Olliruh (31. Mai 2010)

heißt es nicht meine Wenigkeit statt meine Kleinigkeid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## Brokulus (31. Mai 2010)

6/10


----------



## oens (31. Mai 2010)

hmmm...erinnert mich an ein erlebnis das ich letztens random turm utgarde hatte...
mein dk ist frost-dd (dualwield) oder blut-tank (natürlich in der "passenden" präsenz...dd blut und tank frost...verwirrend ne? :-D)
unser "tank" war ein frost-tank...an und für sich keine schlechte sache nur das der kerl erstmal auch noch lernresistent war...tankt in blutpräsent wegen höherem selfheal u.s.w. (immerhin hatte er alle "pflichttalente" geskillt)...ich selber bin nicht der beste tank aber nach dem dritten wipe bei skadi habe ich den heiler und die beiden anderen dd´s informiert das ich umspecce und dem "tank" mal die mobs abnehme. also reinlaufen, secondspecc aktiviert, defgear an und ab ging die luzi...nachdem wir die ini beendet haben hat der kerl mich erstmal gelöchert wie ich die aggro halten konnte da mein gearscore (ich hasse dieses wort und alles was damit zu tun hat) doch fast 1k unter seinem und dem der anderen dd´s gelegen hätte. ich denke mal das er daraus etwas gelernt hat da sein arsenal nun eine andere skillung anzeigt...



damit will ich nur ausdrücken das man nicht nur als frost-dk tanken kann/muss sondern durchaus auch in blut oder unholy (zumindest ist es vor cataclysm noch möglich als frost oder unholy zu tanken...ab cata geht nur noch der blutbaum zum tanken) ABER als tank-dk MUSS man die frost-präsenz aktivieren und man SOLLTE alle drei "pflichttalente" voll ausskillen...alles andere erschwert dem heiler nur unnötig das leben (die restlichen 56 punkte kann man AKTUELL noch nach eigenem belieben verteilen...)


----------



## Prothe (31. Mai 2010)

was soll der krampf mit dem damischen ruhestein?


----------



## Terminsel (31. Mai 2010)

Ich will auch einen Ruhestein und ein Questlog, die mit mir reden...^^


----------



## lolichbindklol (31. Mai 2010)

Für mich hört es sich wie folgt an:
Der DK noob spielt nicht frost olololol das is kein tank lolololol
Schwarze Schaafe gibts immer aber das heißt noch lange nicht dass man mit ner unholy skillung nicht tanken kann


----------



## wowz124 (31. Mai 2010)

hatte in icc nen warri tank mit ner 2h waffe ^^ wegen den 1000 kills mit schattenschneide^^ ich war healer 4 bosse locker gelegt dan hat er auf normal tank gewechseln   

tja einen waffen geskillten tank hatte hier bestimmt noch keiner in icc 10er!


----------



## Dagonzo (31. Mai 2010)

Folkthing schrieb:


> @RedShirt: als unholy tanken macht sau fun, leider wird sich das mit Cata ändern. Ab dann wird Blut der Einzige Tankbaum sein


Und das ist auch gut so. Wozu braucht man drei Talentbäume mit denen man tanken kann?


----------



## Olliruh (31. Mai 2010)

wozu braucht man drei 3dd trees?
kommt doch eh aufs selbe hinaus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (31. Mai 2010)

Weil ein DD immer ein DD ist und nichts anderes sein kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aranshi (31. Mai 2010)

Type schrieb:


> Schöne Geschichte gefällt mir.
> 
> Jo kenen das selber, hab nen 80ger pala tank..also richtig mt skillung und so
> 
> ...



du weißt aber schon das blut ne konkurenzfähige tankskillung is ne ? bin so gut wie 
immer mit nem bluttank in icc.


----------



## Olliruh (31. Mai 2010)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Weil ein DD immer ein DD ist und nichts anderes sein kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja und ein tank ist ein tank und nicht anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WedeNoz (31. Mai 2010)

hum... also ich habe (bis vor n paar wochen) noch WoW gezockt... unter anderem auch einen dk.
mainspec war zwar auf schaden ausgelegt und tank nur second.... ABER...
wenn man seine klasse spielen kann, tankt man in jedem spec... und mit jedem gear.
ich habe z.b als unholy dd (im dmg zeug) problemlos getankt.
genau so auch mit gladdi zeug oder tank zeugs... jenachdem worauf ich lust hatte xD
genau so gut habe ich auch mit nem unholy tank spec, frost tank spec, frost DW dd spec und blut dd sowie blut tank spec getankt
ES GEHT ALLES! xD man muss seine klasse nur spielen könn
und btw: ich hatte nie aggroprobleme geschweige denn die aggro verloren.
die einzigen situation wo ich ich keine aggro (auch nur für kurze zeit) hatte, ist wenn n dd / heiler geadded hat z.b

mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (31. Mai 2010)

Wie kann man sich nur an einem so unwichtigen Detail wie der DK Skillung dieses einzelnen Spielers aufhängen. Es geht hier doch um Inzenruns, die einfach nur grottig für einen sind. Wenn der DK Frost geskillt wäre, würde es heißen, dass der Frost-DK unfähig war. Wenn es ein Bär gewesen wäre, würde es Bär heißen, bei Def-Krieger ebenso.


----------



## Selidia (31. Mai 2010)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Und das ist auch gut so. Wozu braucht man drei Talentbäume mit denen man tanken kann?




Stimmt.. wozu Abwechslung?

Nieder mit der Individualität, her mit einer einzigen Skillung fürs Tanken, Heilen und für Schadenausteilung.. gleichzeitig wohlgemerkt...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chillers (31. Mai 2010)

Chiary schrieb:


> <br /><br /><br />
> Nichts, solange er die Aggro halten kann
> 
> 
> ...



Hm, habe selber DK und spiele sehr gerne unholy.
Allerdings nie als tank.

Da er nie die aggro bekommen/halten konnte, finde ich es seltsam, dass er nicht wenigstens mal die Präsenz wechselte.
Ich meine, es muss einem tank ja auffallen, wenn der Heiler nicht nachkommt - und die DD´s sollten schon Schaden machen, ohne nach dem ersten hit gleich aggro zu haben.
Wenn sie nicht wie blöd ziehen, was bei deiner Schilderung nicht so war.

Ein weiteres lustiges Elementarteilchen aus dem Universum von WoW.

Ja, kenne sowas auch. Randoms eben, mal so, mal so. Weitermachen, dickes Fell, Lachen hilft.


----------



## Kalesia (31. Mai 2010)

tja, frostpräsi an und dann klappts auch mit der aggro, skillung ist va in der lvl-phase nicht das wichtigste wenn n passender hp-pool da ist


----------



## Remor (31. Mai 2010)

Chiary schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wir kennen sie ja alle, die Instanzruns ( meist über den Dungenfinder ), die man besser niemals mitgemacht hätte.
> Mit meinem Paladin habe ich da schon Klopfer erlebt, das ist nicht mehr schön, aber so langsam häufen sich auch die Erfahrungen mit meinem Druiden ( Eule/Baum ) und der levelt noch.
> ...



genjal erzählt, ich liebe dich, das war so geil (jugendfreies geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Misuma (31. Mai 2010)

also ich hab mit meim diszi priest heute auch wieder so geile sachen erlebt... ich bin noch so human und beiss auf dei zähne und leave solche gruppen nicht auch wenn wir noch so oft wipen...+

In halle der refle... dudu bärchen ka. wie der geskillt war dewr hatte in bär 40 k life und hat 39999 schellen von den mobs bekommen ka. sowas schwer zu heilendes hab ich noch nie gesehn.

Dann im nexus.. ein hunter der genau pro mob gruppe und boss so 990-1050 dps gefahren hat.. auf meine frage wie das überhaupt geht bekam ich dei nette antwort... Ich hab PVP gear an du kak nap... ich darauf so ja geh halt 3 mal pdc biste full epic kak nap..

Aber wenn das so weiter geht dann leave ich sofort solche gruppen... manches is echt zu hart was man so erlebt...

Meiner meinung nach is werbt einen freund auch ein problem.. die leute leveln in 2 tagen auf 80 und spielen können se die klassen nich...


----------



## Exicoo (31. Mai 2010)

Chiary schrieb:


> Habt ihr auch so nette Erfahrungen gemacht, Geschichten bei denen der Ruhestein praktisch jede Taste belegt hat in der Hoffnung aus dieser Situation fliehen zu können?



Zum Glück sind sowas Ausnahmen. Ich an deiner Stelle hätte die Grp gleich verlassen. Ich spiele nicht mit so unfähigen Leuten.


----------



## Chillers (31. Mai 2010)

Misuma schrieb:


> Meiner meinung nach is werbt einen freund auch ein problem.. die leute leveln in 2 tagen auf 80 und spielen können se die klassen nich...



Jo, genau wie die Ebay-chars und die, welche sich nur durchziehen lassen. Müssen mer aber mit (über)-leben, wenn wir noch was hochziehen, ist im Augenblick leider so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xerom (31. Mai 2010)

Ähm
Du schreibst der Tank sagte BU geht das klar Unholy geht auch icc sehr gut sogar. Das wichtigste haben einige Überlesen er sagte es geht schon ist nur BU und er hätte das nötige EQ nicht oder nicht dabei hm wie soll er aggro halten und das auch noch sauber wenn er die nötige Ausrüstung gar nicht hat da bringt Frostskillung und Präsenz auch nix wenn die dd reinhauen.
Und wiso schreist du und forderst ne Frostskillung von dem Tank??
Du weißt schon das die meisten Blut sind? Und das jeder Baum Tankfähig ist? Wenn nicht gratz was gelernt heute.


----------



## Trayz (31. Mai 2010)

hört doch mal auf euch an diesem scheiss dk kacknap ich tanke und mache dmg in allen skillungen weil ich derbe imba blaue augen habe aufzuhängen... es geht hier um den instanzrun an sich ... und net um DEN EINEN DK!... 

thema verfehlt... meldet euch bitte alle selber danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chillers (31. Mai 2010)

Trayz schrieb:


> hört doch mal auf euch an diesem scheiss dk kacknap ich tanke und mache dmg in allen skillungen weil ich derbe imba blaue augen habe aufzuhängen... es geht hier um den instanzrun an sich ... und net um DEN EINEN DK!...
> 
> thema verfehlt... meldet euch bitte alle selber danke
> 
> ...



Ab zum frühstücken! Energie macht mobil...Abtreten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## comertz_pole (31. Mai 2010)

hab selber nen DK Blut Tank skillung... unholy hab ich nie ausprobiert weil einfach zu wenig schutz gibt. hin gegen der blut baum sehr gut self gheal gibt da kann der heiler sich auch gut um die gruppe kümmern den ich halte auch nen mom ohne in aus


----------



## Tinkerballa (1. Juni 2010)

komisch, aber um die zeit kommt immer der sänger in mir durch... ich probiers mal: 

MI... MI... *hust*, räusper*

MIMIMIMIIIIIIII... jetzt gehts^^

/vote4close


----------



## Cotraxis (1. Juni 2010)

mimimimimi....

mensch alle haben das bestimmt schon erlebt....

abhaken und weitermachen wie gehabt...


----------



## excessively (1. Juni 2010)

Xerom schrieb:


> Ähm
> Du schreibst der Tank sagte BU geht das klar Unholy geht auch icc sehr gut sogar. Das wichtigste haben einige Überlesen er sagte es geht schon ist nur BU und er hätte das nötige EQ nicht oder nicht dabei hm wie soll er aggro halten und das auch noch sauber wenn er die nötige Ausrüstung gar nicht hat da bringt Frostskillung und Präsenz auch nix wenn die dd reinhauen.
> Und wiso schreist du und forderst ne Frostskillung von dem Tank??
> Du weißt schon das die meisten Blut sind? Und das jeder Baum Tankfähig ist? Wenn nicht gratz was gelernt heute.



nach mehrmaligem durchlesen, denke ich deinen post zum großteil verstanden zu haben...

aber: wenn man die nötige ausrüstung net hat, sollte man sich auch net als tank anmelden. das ist fakt, gratz, was gelernt heute.


----------



## DreiHaare (1. Juni 2010)

Es ist schon faszinierend, wie wenig Skill gerade DK´s doch haben. Ebenso faszinierend ist, wie groß meine Abneigung dieser Klasse gegenüber mittlerweile bereits ist.
Übrigens habe ich als Heiler nun sicher mehr DK´s aus den Gruppen voten lassen als drin bleiben durften. DK´s haben wunderbar die Rolle übernommen, die die Jäger früher inne hatten...die der Naps nämlich, die alles können wollen und in den meisten Fällen nichts davon auch tatsächlich drauf haben.
Den Heilern in diesen Gruppen rufe ich zu: "Gebt nicht einfach so auf, werft sie einfach raus". DK´s melden sich oft als Tank an, weil sie so schneller in die random Inis kommen, können aber oft einfach gar nicht tanken. Aber deswegen müssen sie längst nicht denken, dass nur ohne sie nichts ginge. Ohne den Heiler geht´s nämlich auch nicht und der sitzt letztendlich immer noch am längeren Hebel. Im Zweifel also den versagenden Tank abwählen und auf besseren Ersatz hoffen.


----------



## DreiHaare (1. Juni 2010)

comertz_pole schrieb:


> hab selber nen DK Blut Tank skillung... unholy hab ich nie ausprobiert weil einfach zu wenig schutz gibt. hin gegen der blut baum sehr gut self gheal gibt da kann der heiler sich auch gut um die gruppe kümmern den ich halte auch nen mom ohne in aus




Und wenn ich die Rechtschreibung lese, vermute ich schon dass du auch im Spiel eine wahre Größe bist.


----------



## BimBamBommel (1. Juni 2010)

Schonmal jemandem aufgefallen, dass gerade die DK-Tank's nicht spielen können, die die Worte
RoXXor, Pro, Death, Todes, Imba, Ritter, Knight 
- wahlweise beliebige Kombination aus mindestens 2 der Wörter + massig Sonderzeichen - 
im Nicknamen haben?

Ich habe da so ein déjà vue.... Schurken...... Hunter..... 
Naja, Todesritter sind und bleiben die neue No-Skill-Kiddy-Klasse.
(Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel, liebe Røxxørrîttér^^)


----------



## Stevesteel (1. Juni 2010)

DreiHaare schrieb:


> Es ist schon faszinierend, wie wenig Skill gerade DK´s doch haben. Ebenso faszinierend ist, wie groß meine Abneigung dieser Klasse gegenüber mittlerweile bereits ist.
> Übrigens habe ich als Heiler nun sicher mehr DK´s aus den Gruppen voten lassen als drin bleiben durften. DK´s haben wunderbar die Rolle übernommen, die die Jäger früher inne hatten...die der Naps nämlich, die alles können wollen und in den meisten Fällen nichts davon auch tatsächlich drauf haben.
> Den Heilern in diesen Gruppen rufe ich zu: "Gebt nicht einfach so auf, werft sie einfach raus". DK´s melden sich oft als Tank an, weil sie so schneller in die random Inis kommen, können aber oft einfach gar nicht tanken. Aber deswegen müssen sie längst nicht denken, dass nur ohne sie nichts ginge. *Ohne den Heiler geht´s nämlich auch nicht und der sitzt letztendlich immer noch am längeren Hebel. Im Zweifel also den versagenden Tank abwählen und auf besseren Ersatz hoffen.
> *



naja, mittlerweile kann man selbst heroische Instanzen zu 5 ohne Heiler machen (gutes Gear vorausgesetzt), also nichts mit "am längerem Hebel sitzen". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RedShirt (1. Juni 2010)

WedeNoz schrieb:


> ich habe z.b als unholy dd (im dmg zeug) problemlos getankt.
> (snip)
> und btw: ich hatte nie aggroprobleme geschweige denn die aggro verloren.
> die einzigen situation wo ich ich keine aggro (auch nur für kurze zeit) hatte, ist wenn n dd / heiler geadded hat z.b



Ich möchte nicht Dein Heiler sein. Wenn Du nicht mit iLevel232+ in BU als DD im DD Spec tankst, wirst Du Kellen mitgenommen haben wo das Bäumchen hinter Dir spontan die Selbstbewässerung angeworfen hat...
Ein Furor kann auch in Furyskill tanken. Er hält die Aggro, np. Aber was er einsteckt ist nicht mehr feierlich.
HP usw machen nicht einen Tank aus, sondern sein Schadensvermeidungsskill. Rüstung usw.
Beim DK teils weniger problematisch durch die Präsenz, aber es fehlt viel.



comertz_pole schrieb:


> hab selber nen DK Blut Tank skillung... unholy hab ich nie ausprobiert weil einfach zu wenig schutz gibt. hin gegen der blut baum sehr gut self gheal gibt da kann der heiler sich auch gut um die gruppe kümmern den ich halte auch nen mom ohne in aus



Bone Shield.

Clever genutzt bei DMG-Spitzen findest nix mit ner besseren Uptime. je mehr Avoid Du hast, je weniger Hits Du bekommst, desto länger hält es. Und da es schon vorm Kampf aktivierbar ist ... sehr nett.


----------



## Bandit 1 (1. Juni 2010)

metera schrieb:


> ja das kennt man doch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kann man, nur ich denke er meinte nicht Skillung sondern Präsenz. Und die sollte Frost sein - sonst hat der Heiler nur Spaß.


----------



## seanbuddha (1. Juni 2010)

Ich habs schon öfters erlebt, am besten war aber immernoch der Tank der in Naxx dachte er müsse ALLE 4 Reiter der Apokalypse Tanken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich denke einige haben sich einen Ruhestein zu benutzen gewünscht als ich auf der Kitestrecke von Flickwerk zusammen mit Lagerfeuer, Bierfass und Feuerstatue vom Sonnenwendfest da am Tanzen war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da wurd Flickwerk ganz schön sauer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chiary (1. Juni 2010)

Oh mein Gott, was habe ich getan?

Es ging nicht vorrangig um die Skillung des DKs sondern darum das er trotz langer Antankzeit und gerade mal Schwarm, MF und 1. Tick Hurrikan keine Aggro halten konnte ( oder wollte ).


Wahlweise hätte es auch ein Bär, Tank-Krieger oder Protpala sein können.
War es aber nicht.

Und nochmal, ich weiss das DKs in allen Skillungen tanken KÖNNEN.
Aber nur weil alle Trees die MÖGLICHKEIT dazu bieten heisst es noch lange nicht das der Spieler hinter diesem Char auch tanken KANN.

Und ebenfalls nochmal, ich habe nichts gegen DK Tanks, egal in welcher Skillung.
Nur die Aggro sollten sie schon behalten ( schliesslich wollen sie die haben ^^ )


----------



## Dicun (1. Juni 2010)

Jeder hat schon Gruppen hinter sich gebracht, die suboptimal waren und bei denen man am liebsten gleich gegangen wäre. Und?
Bei mir schreit der Stein eher wenn ich meine Qs fertig habe und ich meinen Char heim-beame ^^


----------



## Doofkatze (1. Juni 2010)

Ich habe immer 2 Sorgen in Raids:

1. unqualifizierte, flamende Tanks
2. Tanks, die beutelos durch Instanzen jagen und schon eher die 3. Gruppe gezogen haben, bevor die erste fertig ist (bis zum Boss durchgehend)

Von ersterer Sorte kennt ja jeder seine Beispiele. Meine Erlebnisse waren in letzter Zeit ein Tank im Heroic, der mich dafür angeflaumt hat, das ich ja NUR Aggroprobleme haben möchte und extra vollen Schaden fahre, um ihn zur Sau zu machen. Aggroprobleme wären grundsätzlich Probleme des DDs und ähnliche Sprüche. Nach kurzem Blick auf den Recount war mir klar, was da tatsächlich vor sich ging: Mit 300 DPS in einem heroischen Dungeon tanken zu wollen, kann halt öfter mal schwierig werden. Das hat nichts damit zu tun, das ein Tank ja keinen großen Schaden fahren muss, sondern auch manchmal einfach selbst die Tankfertigkeiten nciht genutzt werden.

Selbst nach 5 Sekunden antanken lassen (er wär dabei schon fast gestorben) habe ich ihm nach dem zweiten Treffer vom Feuerregen die Aggro weggeschnappt eghabt.

Von zweiterer Seite kommt leider eine immer höhere Anzahl auf, einfach durch Overgearung. "Ich mach mal schnell n Dungeon" heißt nichts anderes mehr, als wirklich durchzurasen. Gerade wenn man dann selbst Dungeonführer ist und ganz ruhig einige Bosse an die Leute erklären will, die noch nie da waren, kann das ganz schnell böse enden.

Da möchte man anderen Leuten eine Instanz zeigen, ihr Interesse an Instanzen + Schlachtzüge wecken und trifft auf einen Tank, der es nicht einsieht, etwas langsamer zu machen, damit man selbst den Weg findet. Gerade wenn die Leute noch kein gutes 80er EQ haben, findet man da schnell Manaprobleme beim Jäger, während der Tank schon kurz vor dem Boss steht. Besonders schlimm ist dann nicht nur das rasen, sondern auch das ablehnen von "bitte etwas langsamer, denn..."

Es gab mittlerweile Situationen, da habe ich den Tank schlichtweg aus der Gruppe gekickt, egal das wir dann 20 Minuten auf einen neuen warten mussten.

Aber eins muss ich festhalten: Abgesehen von der Situation, wo der Tank mitten im Raid für weit über 20 Minuten AFK ging, habe ich jeden Raid zuende gebracht und bin nicht einmal vorher gegangen. Der Raid kann schlecht sein wie er will. Mit etwas stärkerem EQ kann man eigentlich immer seinen Willen durchsetzen.

Macht der Tank schneller, mache ich langsamer. Gerade mit anderen Gildenkollegen, die nicht schneller können, bleibe ich dann eher zurück. Entweder der Tank schafft es dann, sich alleine da durch zu prügeln oder eben nicht. Gerade wenn der Tank gerade kurz vom verrecken ist, während die Gegner noch 90% der TP haben und man dann kurz zum Feuerregen + Meta ansetzt, ist klar, das man vielleicht auf den wichtigsten DD warten sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soll heißen:

Man kann viele Situationen auf eigene Weise lösen, abhauen im Raid ist nicht immer nötig. Verrückter Tank, der auf die Gruppe schlichtweg scheißt, fliegt. Schwacher Tank wird trotz aller Schwierigkeiten unterstützt. Das Ziel ist schließlich aber immer, den Raid in einer Gruppe zuende zu bringen.


----------



## Draelia (1. Juni 2010)

Ouuuh, Namecalling is hier verboten oder? Ich war mit meinem Jäger unterwegs, meine bessere Hälfte als Eule, ansonsten hatten wir nen Magier, Jäger und nen Krieger. Der dürfte wohl ein Twink von dem DK des ersten posts gewesen sein, denn als ich ihn vorsichtig in der Violetten Zitadele drauf hinwieß, sich alle Viecher zu ziehen, damit keienr zur Tür kommt, ging das Geflame direkt los. Die erste antwort seinerseits: "Mowl!" 

Hierbei muss man erwähn en, dass ich gerne, seeehr gerne Kontra gebe, wenn mein Spacken-Alarm angeht, dabei aber an sich so ruhig bin, dass mich das Gelaber der anderen nich kratzt. Letztlich liefs daraus hinaus, dass er ein MAchtspielchen wollt, indem die Gruppe mich rausboxt. Hat halt leidern ich geklappt, Der Jäger hat sich nach dem ersten Boss verabscheidet, und das war natürlich meine Schuld. In der Zeit hab ich schon ca. 3mal den Vorwurft bekommen, dass ich nich genug Schaden machen würde, und erstmal meine Klasse kennenlernen sollte, war allerdings mit aktiven vipernbiss, also weniger Schaden auf Platz ein als Beatmaster. Nunja, der Kollege hat sich dann nach ein bisschen weitergekloppt, und ich hab dann Gang zwei eingelegt, und ihm gesagt, dass er das auf seinem Serverm achen kann, wenn da nur so Hirnspender rumlaufen, aber nich mit uns." Darauf hin isser gegangen, weil er sich nciht beleidigen lassen müsste, und wir hatten 1 Minute Später nen guten, netten und angenehmen Paladin. Die Magierin war etwas überrascht, dass ich ja gar nich so ein Arsch bin, als wir die zweite rudne gestartet haben, woraufhin ich ihr das erklärt habe: man erntet was man seht, und ich habe reichlich erfahrung wie auch Schulungen, jemanden rund zu machen. Das verdienen manche, und ich gebs ihnen hrhr.


----------



## Xerom (1. Juni 2010)

excessively schrieb:


> nach mehrmaligem durchlesen, denke ich deinen post zum großteil verstanden zu haben...
> 
> aber: wenn man die nötige ausrüstung net hat, sollte man sich auch net als tank anmelden. das ist fakt, gratz, was gelernt heute.



Das wiederum ist ein anders Thema sich anmelden oder nicht also nichts was ich lernen muss.

Und so Unverständlich habe ich nicht geschrieben das macht mich noch nachdenklicher^^

Edit: Sorry mein Fehler erster Satz, ich meinte das er sagte BU geht das. Und ich fügte leider im gleichen Atemzug hinzu das Unholy auch ICC sehr gut geht. War bischen blöd geschrieben.

Also doch was gelernt erst alles nochmal durchlesen bevor Antwort Button gedrückt wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceiwyn (1. Juni 2010)

Aranamun schrieb:


> Von zweiterer Seite kommt leider eine immer höhere Anzahl auf, einfach durch Overgearung. "Ich mach mal schnell n Dungeon" heißt nichts anderes mehr, als wirklich durchzurasen. Gerade wenn man dann selbst Dungeonführer ist und ganz ruhig einige Bosse an die Leute erklären will, die noch nie da waren, kann das ganz schnell böse enden.



Naja, das ist kein rein durch die Tanks verursachtes Problem. Auch die meisten DD würden am liebsten direkt zum Endboss laufen und jeden anderen auslassen.


Wenn ich als Tank einfach nur Triumphmarken möchte, werd ich von selbstständig pullenden DD angemacht - hab ja auch nur 36k HP und das ist für die meisten offensichtlich zu wenig.


----------



## excessively (1. Juni 2010)

soooooo, jetzt mal wieder ein beitrag zum eigentlichen thema:

war mit meiner hexe die ich grad hochlevle in ahn'kahet (nh)
hab aus selbstschutzgründen meistens den leerwandler als pet draussen. denn dank der schönen opferung kann ich mich dann selbst schilden, nofalls den heiler schützen, wenn es wieder der tank net packt aggro zu halten.
(bitte jetz keine flames von wegen ich soll halt keine aggro ziehen, ich mein damit echt die grottigen tanks, welche null ahnung haben was für tasten sie jetzt als nächstes drücken sollen. nach den ersten paar mobgruppen, wenn ich seh dass alles super klappt, pack ich dann eh immer ein anderes pet aus.)
selbstverständlich mache ich jeglichen spott des pets aus, damit es bloß nicht in versuchung kommt, einem tank die aggro zu klauen, ich weiss selbst wie nervig sowas als tank ist.

nunja, alles ging anfangs mehr oder weniger gut, bis plötzlich der heiler bemerkte: oh! der hexer hat ja den void draussen, das geht ja mal garnet!
und da nahm schon alles seinen lauf: (den genauen wortlaut weiss ich leider netmehr, is schon ein bissl her)

- heiler: "hexer! mach den leerwandler weg, aber sofort! man hat im raid net den leerwandler draussen, der zieht nur aggro!"

- ich: "wir sind hier net im raid, sondern in einer stinknormalen instanz, und spott hab ich aus."

- heiler: "ey du kacknoob, mach den jetzt sofort weg, l2p!"

- schurke mischt sich ein: "der heiler hat recht, wenn du das in einem raid machst, fliegst du."

- ich: "ich habe nicht vor zu raiden^^ und wir sind immernoch in einer normalen instanz." (mir ist natürlich bewusst, dass der im raid keinen support bietet, würd ich nie im raid machen)

--- es folgten dann noch die ein oder andere beleidigung und in der zwischenzeit dachte sich der heiler, SO, der noob bekommt jetzt keine heilung mehr.
 	dachte mir: ok, brauch ich auch nicht, hab ja genug um mich selbst zu heilen.
--- bis es dann leider passierte: der tank hat zuviele mobgruppen gepullt, die hälfte der gruppe, inklusive mir, segneten das zeitliche.
 	heiler rezzte den tank und den schurken, mich aber nicht.
--- mittlerweile brodelte es schon etwas in mir, dachte aber, egal, das ziehst du durch.
 	gütigerweise hatte der tank (ein druide) erbarmen mit mir und rezzte mich. heilung bekam ich aber keine. ok. hab ja zu essen dabei.

- heiler (der sich vermutlich verraten fühlte, da ich nun doch gerezzt wurde): "na, doch nicht so ne einfache instanz?!"

und dann war es auch schneller vorbei, als ich antworten konnte, denn plötzlich fand ich mich in der drachenöde wieder... - sprich - ich wurde rausgevotet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuhramon (1. Juni 2010)

Wie derbe sich die Tanks immer fühlen müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Total affig, aber leider Alltag


----------



## ZAM (1. Juni 2010)

Draelia schrieb:


> Ouuuh, Namecalling is hier verboten oder?



Exakt.


----------



## Cancom (1. Juni 2010)

Nach 3 Jahren meinen 60er Mage ausgepackt...Rang 13 Equip von damals noch an.
Schnell Talente verteilt und mal per DF angemeldet - wenige Minuten später im Blutkessel.

Tank (Pala), DK (dd) und Heal (Schami) vom selben Server und kannten sich offensichtlich...ausserdem war noch ein Hunter dabei.
Bis zum ersten Boss ging es recht gut voran, dann gings los vom Tank "ey hunter...mach mal dmg"
Hunter " wenn ich dmg mach hab ich aggro"
Tank "oida  so wie du spielst scheiss ich"
Hunter "aha"

weiter gehts  mit Mobgruppen pullen...der Tank hatte weder Skillung noch equip-technisch irgendwas mit einem Tank gemeinsam, abgesehen
davon gab es noch den DK der die Mobs aus allen Richtungen heranzog.
Irgendwann...ohne bescheid zu geben machte der DK (ebenfalls keine Skillung und Equip dafür) den Tank, was aber aufgrund seiner Blutaura nicht
ersichtlich war, da Pala und Dk immer irgendwas "tankten"

Und wieder gings los...Hunter du machst kein Schaden...spielst du überhaupt mit?
Hunter..."hey sobald ich mehr DMG fahre hab ich Aggro von den Mobs die DU TANKEN solltest"

Darauf hin schreibt mich der Hunter an, er hofft, daß bald ende ist, denn er wollte nur ein item aus dieser Instanz haben und will mit diesen Idioten nichts mehr zu tun haben.
2 Minuten später wurde er gekickt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es kam ein Schurke dazu genau bevor es zum Endboss ging.
Nachdem sich diese 3 Idioten im Chat zu noch grösseren Idioten machten schrieb mich der Schurke an.."omg...was sind denn das für welche?"
Ich "ja wem sagst das...eigentlich wollte ich schon die Ini verlassen, aber ich dachte es wird besser...naja jetzt bin ich schon 1 Stunde hier...jetzt ist es auch schon egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"
Schurke "waahhh da wäre ich schon längst offline gegangen"

Aja und wegen DMG

60 Mage ca. 700dps
61 Hunter ca. 500 dps
60 Pala ca. 300 dps
61 DK ca. 300 dps
60 Krieger ca. 181 dps


Oleeee!

Und ich dachte immer ich lese sowas nur in Foren von anderen...MIR wird sowas sicher nicht passieren ^^


----------

